# Working on a 3day+ Ruck - - COBRA



## lrs143 (Jun 2, 2012)

COBRA (COMBAT OPERATIONS BATTLE/RECON/ASSAULT) Ruck

I've been deving this for months and should have the prototype in my hands in about 2 weeks. Looking for your thoughts on colors and anything else. Already working on the 3 PenCott colourways, Multicam, Desert Tan, Coyote, Ranger Green, and possibly Black. 
COBRA is jumpable, and has an exterior very lightweight frame designed by Down East and has dual adjustable shoulder pads, fitting more people size & height wise & can be adjusted to fit body armor also. COBRA also has MOLLE running all the way down the sides of the 2" web on main body.  COBRA has 4 handles, 3 panic handles & one flat on the top w/ pass thru slots for accessory straps (provided).  An attached rain cover is stowed in the bottom & access thru a zipper, always along & not easily lost.  We are also doing two, 1 liter pockets that take up 5 rows of MOLLE, you can attach 2 on each side or 4 as a "double wide".  Lots of MOLLE, "tool crib" & wee pockets.



















Main is 2800 cubes
Secondary is 800 cubes
2 outside back pockets are 300 cubes each
Optional side pockets are 1 ltr each
21" tall, footprint including waist pad is 12"x14"
Dry weight is 4 lbs 15 oz
I'm also working on a Rhodesian Style Vest - - Rhod Warrior
So stay tuned for this one too.


----------



## Brill (Jun 2, 2012)

hydration?


----------



## lrs143 (Jun 2, 2012)

Roger that, hole for drink tube by the front handle under a Velcro flap.


----------



## Etype (Jun 2, 2012)

What is it that makes it jumpable?


----------



## Mac_NZ (Jun 2, 2012)

Cobra is already trademarked as a pack dude, ATS makes it.


----------



## lrs143 (Jun 2, 2012)

The size of the ruck and the layout of the exterior work with jump harnesses.


----------



## Etype (Jun 2, 2012)

Does it have the 3 loop attaching system on the bottom or does it need a H-SPR?


----------



## lrs143 (Jun 2, 2012)

Well a name is easier to change than a design so I guess I'll find another bar napkin and a pencil. I'll contact ATS and see if they are using the name because I don't see it on their site.


----------



## fox1371 (Jun 2, 2012)

If you want anyone to test it out and write up an AAR on it let me know.  I'll be rolling out here soon.


----------



## lrs143 (Jun 3, 2012)

Etype - needs the H-SPR
fox1371 - I have several offers on my list for eval's. When do you head out?


----------



## fox1371 (Jun 3, 2012)

lrs143 said:


> Etype - needs the H-SPR
> fox1371 - I have several offers on my list for eval's. When do you head out?


My guess is around two weeks.


----------



## reed11b (Jun 3, 2012)

Can you show a picture of the main and secondary bag seperate, and how they go together?
Reed


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 4, 2012)

Nice looking pack, really digging the frame in a 3 day... Whats the price range on these?


----------



## fox1371 (Jun 4, 2012)

Any chance of creating a civilian looking one for those that travel in a low profile?  I would like a pack that looks like a normal civilian pack on the outside, but has a "tactical" layout on the inside.


----------



## lrs143 (Jun 4, 2012)

reed11b said:


> Can you show a picture of the main and secondary bag seperate, and how they go together?
> Reed


 They do not seperate, just named main and secondary as compartments.


fox1371 said:


> Any chance of creating a civilian looking one for those that travel in a low profile? I would like a pack that looks like a normal civilian pack on the outside, but has a "tactical" layout on the inside.


 Maybe no MOLLE on the outside and a nice civilian color like blue? 


JAB said:


> Nice looking pack, really digging the frame in a 3 day... Whats the price range on these?


 We're looking at a retail price around $350-375, but maybe a bit more so don't hold me to that. Once the first one is done in Multicam here in a week or two we'll have a better idea on price. I used to have Joe's pockets and I know Joe's pockets aren't that deep so we do what we can to keep things high end but affordable. The frame really helps with cooling. I have been knocking out 4-5 miles in the evenings and it's humid as "f" down here. That bit of airspace really does help, and I have some chemlight pockets sewn in there too. Used to tape them to my alice frame so added pockets to this new ruck.


----------



## fox1371 (Jun 4, 2012)

lrs143 said:


> Maybe no MOLLE on the outside and a nice civilian color like blue?


I was thinking something like black with blue accents. 

5.11 has a bag, but it doesn't have the frame as yours does.  They're about the only company I've really seen advertising this type of bag. 
http://www.511tactical.com/All-Products/Bags-Backpacks/COVRT/COVRT-18-Backpack.html

I would definitely say remove the MOLLE from the outside.  Probably even the two outside pouches, and replace them with more "sporty" looking pockets/pouches. 

The pack you have right now looks great!  But right now North Face is getting a lot of business that could potentially be yours.


----------



## lrs143 (Jun 4, 2012)

How about 2 mesh pockets instead of the two rear 300's?


----------



## fox1371 (Jun 4, 2012)

lrs143 said:


> How about 2 mesh pockets instead of the two rear 300's?


That'd be a great start.  If you watch the video on 5.11's site you may get some additional ideas.


----------



## lrs143 (Jun 14, 2012)

Thoughts? We have some moveable straps that can be attached in different configs to accomidate different rifles. Don't have any here now but this is what I'm getting at.


----------



## lrs143 (Sep 7, 2012)

What do you think about this bad mofo?


----------



## fox1371 (Sep 8, 2012)

That does look pretty sweet.  What type of frame do you have it on?

And where in the hell is my civilian bag?!?!?!  Hahaha.


----------



## DA SWO (Sep 8, 2012)

lrs143 said:


> What do you think about this bad mofo?


Are the external pockets removable?


----------



## lrs143 (Sep 8, 2012)

It's got a Down East Airborne Assault 1606 Frame.
The pockets are not removable, but they could be, oh yes... they could be.


----------



## policemedic (Sep 8, 2012)

Looking awesome...I can see one of these being useful to carry my everyday crap.  Is the main compartment large enough for a plate carrier w/plates?


----------



## lrs143 (Sep 10, 2012)

Yeah, you can fit the carrier in there.
Here's the specs:
11 body zippered pockets. 2 Slot pockets for toolage. Hydration pocket holds 2 X 100 oz bladders. Interior Radio pouch & 2 *Plus* pockets. Upper pocket has 2 interior pouch pockets. Elasticized lid for a snug & weatherproof closure to main body Storm skirt for overload capacity & weatherproofing. Compression straps, 4x: side mount lash points, 1x overload. Grab handles, 3x: for emergencies, vehicle mount & lugging the thing around. ITW Snap-Dragons: Quick-release hardware on Shoulder pads & Sternum. "SWEET" zipper pulls: color coded, user friendly & silent running. ID patch: 2 loop x 10 Accessory web strips for ALICE clips & pockets. Thick dual density foam ( 1 ¼?), pads the frame, shoulder & hip pads cushion the carry. Fully adjustable Shoulder pads w/ overload stabilizers secure & adjust to any load. Field replaceable Delrin Sur-mount hardware.Capacity: main body: 3500 in3 + pockets: 2000 in3 (pockets)Weight: 8 lb. 6 oz.Size: One size fits most.Material: 500D Cordura, body & reinforcements 400D Packcloth, extensions & linings.
SOWT - We're discussing altering the design now so that the exterior pockets are romovable.


----------



## lrs143 (Oct 25, 2012)

If anyone is interested in the COBRA in Multicam ($349) we're going to have some in about 5 weeks. We've got a lot of orders in front of them so that's the reason for the 5 weeks. I do have in stock now 1 Son of Alice Ruck ($399.99) in Multicam, 1 in Coyote Brown ($389.99), and 1 COBRA in Coyote Brown that I've put about 150 miles on so it's classified as "used" and discounted to $300, but shows no wear.


----------



## lrs143 (Dec 7, 2012)

I didn't read past posts but i think I recall someone asking if you can fit a plate carrier inside the Son of Alice. Here's a shot of it with a Mayflower inside. Still tons of room. I have one more ready in Multicam. Killer ruck for way less than an LBT, and the quality I say is same or higher. I know it's got more storage than the LBT that someone else posted about here. $399.99 + Shipping


----------



## lrs143 (Dec 30, 2012)

deleted


----------



## lrs143 (Oct 17, 2013)

Alright, we're sewing up the ruck with removable exterior pockets and an opening bottom now. We're doing them in Multicam and we're using Murdock webbing which is the best out there as far as I'm concerned. New version is called the Crusader.

I want to blow out 3 of these and make them a special offer to ShadowSpear members at $310 just to get them out there. PM if interested. Oh free CONUS shipping too, but just for members here.

Also reworking the COBRA, and the new version the "Infidel" will be ready in 3-4 weeks.


----------



## tylobing (Dec 13, 2013)

Just a quick question.  Please don't take this the wrong way I'm merely asking here.  Why the down east plastic pack frames.  It resembles the current issue USMC Pack, and that frame hasn't served very well.  From what I've seen.  Is there more info out there on these that I don't know about.   I've used the old school metal alice frames.  Even with the old, MOLLE USMC ruck back in like 03-04 era, those things shattered in cold weather training. 
I can't tell you, how bad a 3 day good framed pack could be used in the USMC for mission specific type stuff.  The current "assault pack" lasted 3 days when I went through Scout Sniper basic a few years back, the straps blew, material ripped, epic fail in my eyes.


----------



## lrs143 (Dec 13, 2013)

You know, it's what we started using and just never really looked at alternatives. Never had a return or complaint though so were never pushed to look at other options. With the new design hopefully done and available in a couple weeks this may be a good time to look. I load the hell out of mine and put a lot of miles on it, not in the cold, but still put it through what hell I can and I haven't had any issues either. I do know there are a few other frames out there. I may just have to look into this.


----------



## tylobing (Dec 13, 2013)

Good to know you haven't had any issues  with them.  I wish you the best with the products.  I did notice that they are very adaptable, multiple ways you could rig things on the frame because of all the slots.  Something an alice doesn't have it's kind of a one job tool.  I bet if you had to you could rig those pack frames in a backboard of some kind too, two packs would be frameless but that could be a marketing option.  I'm interested to see what you find in your research.


----------



## lrs143 (Dec 13, 2013)

Reposting pics that were lost.


----------



## x SF med (Dec 13, 2013)

I'd love to see that in a non-mil color, black or navy, or even an earth tone that's not mil specific.


----------



## tylobing (Dec 14, 2013)

from the pm.


----------



## lrs143 (Dec 14, 2013)

That makes sense now. I have an idea now that I think will work well for this.


----------

